# Seiko Snd253



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

need some advice!

Apart from the the snd being a pilot, and the skx being a divers, is there a lot of difference between the two? Id like both, but buget only allows one!

I like a watch with "Presence" and a bit of weight??

What should it be??? snd or the 007/009?

Really would like some help!!!!


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

007.

Can't beat the classics.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't like the round indices on the 007's but the watch has far more presence than the SND. Most of which are far too cluttered for my liking


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Much prefer the 007 but it really depends on your tastes. Either watch is gonna give you decent value so comes down to personal preference.


----------



## husain (Dec 20, 2004)

Anyone know how many hours for power reserved in 7S26 calibre.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Seamaster73 said:


> 007.
> 
> Can't beat the classics.


your right....classic is best...order on the way me thinks


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

husain said:


> Anyone know how many hours for power reserved in 7S26 calibre.


About 40 I think.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

almost all the seiko divers (new and old) have plenty of presence ,add a lumpy or other bracelet and you can club ppl to death with it when needed


----------

